# The goose mecca of SD



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

small enough trailer? haha thats awesome. was that trailer by the shop the other day?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dang, that's one big trailer what do you got in there like 100 dozen decoys 2 4 wheelers and 10 blinds, with room to spare?

Sweet looking hunt though, that's a cool goose


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get a bigger trailer next time  . Very cool pictures.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Are these the guys that own/operate Dakota Decoys?


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Yea two of those guys are the owners.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looking forward to sporting my new Dakotas!

Hek I may even think about putting a sticker like that on if the price is right! :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wernt you selling Dakotas? :-?

Maybe i'm thinking of someone else...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

huntingdude16 said:


> Wernt you selling Dakotas? :-?
> 
> Maybe i'm thinking of someone else...


No, you're not. You just need to learn the tendencies of the waffle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> huntingdude16 said:
> 
> 
> > Wernt you selling Dakotas? :-?
> ...


AHAHA I like to buy and sell! What can I say! Thinking I may give them a try for a year.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Looking forward to sporting my new Dakotas!
> 
> Hek I may even think about putting a sticker like that on if the price is right!


You do know you would have to actualy step foot in a field to use those dekes right??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> > Looking forward to sporting my new Dakotas!
> >
> > Hek I may even think about putting a sticker like that on if the price is right!
> 
> ...


dang!


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet quills. Any pics of the spread you could share?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet!! That's a huge trailer!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is a very nice size trailer.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So every once in a while I go into fantasy land and think about what Id do with powerball winnings. I'm pretty sure I pictured that exact trailer with a huge Dakota Fb spread.

Nice quill


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Big toys for little boys


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is some pics from day 2.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice pics.

Just curious, how well does the SUV pull that monster of a trailer?


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

I think the size of the trailer is compensating for something else.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Just curious, how well does the SUV pull that monster of a trailer?


You can get an SUV that will slap a 1/2 ton, they act more like a 1 ton in power and suspension. Heck they even make 1 ton vans that would drag that thing around.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Good looking spread. Thanks for the pics. :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What is the purpose of the sheets of plywood laying on the ground?


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are the pit covers. That SUV pulls that trailer just fine. 14mph


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

that spot looks awfully familiar...Pierre public? field 50?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You'll be able to repost this thread in 3 years with the new title;

"Former Goose Mecca of SD"

Congrats on shooting them while you still can. :beer:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

why do you say that?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

in the of the second day pile of geese...in the back right is that a feeder head on an active/looker body? i really like the the calling look it has to it and i like how you guys made those sleepers... look really good


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> You'll be able to repost this thread in 3 years with the new title;
> 
> "Former Goose Mecca of SD"
> 
> Congrats on shooting them while you still can. :beer:


yep the secret is out...there is geese in pierre.... :roll:


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

It was never really a secret.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

the amount of peolple out here this year is a joke. Hunting geese here on the weekends is like hunting deer on openning day, they are just going from one place to another hoping the its safe, flying around aimlessly. I guess it really reminds me of hunting snows in the spring, people in every ditch, on every bluff, and decoys in very corn feild. Still fun though.


----------

